# Mobile Petting Zoo and Pony Rides



## poundinghooves (Sep 21, 2014)

I am curious to see if anyone on here has a traveling/mobile petting zoo?   I love talking to people about my animals and seeing people make the connection between a living being and what's on their plate (rather it be eggs, milk or the animal itself).  I have always wanted to bring animals to parties and have a friend who would love to, aw well.  But I'm not sure how to get started.  My biggest concern is insurance.  I don't know how much it would cost to insure that type of business but I know it would be necessary.  Between my friend and I we would have a good mix of animals (Sheep, chickens, ducks, mini horses, horses, rabbits, and I will have goats soon.  She has a pig but I think a teacup pig would be more ideal and I have always wanted one anyway.).  This wouldn't be something I would expect to get rich at, just something to bring in additional income.  She has actually done a couple events and this weekend I helped her with a party and found I absolutely loved it!   I just don't know where to start on something like this so if anyone has experience and can provide information and advice, that would be great!


----------

